
The Usenet Deep Space Nine recapper who helped inspire modern TV criticism - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/01/the-usenet-deep-space-9-recapper-that-helped-inspire-modern-tv-criticism/
======
yosefzeev
Star Trek and critical? Is that like a warp core breach red alert type of
criticism?

